

Review our mobile ticket site, beta launch - Sthorpe
http://www.mogotix.com
Josh and I have made the tickets look good with iPhone, Android and Palm but haven't had a chance to test other phones. We would love to hear how other phones display our tickets. All you have to do is go here http://example.mogotix.com select the number of tickets you want and then fill out the form to receive a mobile ticket.<p>We promise not to drunk dial you.<p>Thanks for the feedback.
======
Sthorpe
Josh and I have made the tickets look good with iPhone, Android and Palm but
haven't had a chance to test other phones. We would love to hear how other
phones display our tickets. All you have to do is go here
<http://example.mogotix.com> select the number of tickets you want and then
fill out the form to receive a mobile ticket.

We promise not to drunk dial you.

Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
ABrandt
Phone: Blackberry Storm 9530 Text: Received Link: Loaded Barcode: Nada

I just got a little outline of a box with a message trying to convince me that
"this is my ticket." If you want to know more, my emails in my profile. I'd
love to offer up some overall feedback. Overall, I love the concept.

------
sunkencity
I love how you have your logo incorporated in the 2d barcode.

It is interesting that you use bit.ly to shorten the lengths of the urls to
tickets, I had assumed that all generated shortened urls in bit.ly were
searchable by a random user but that doesn't seem to be the case.

------
adrianwaj
How do tickets arrive in phones? Actual barcode/graphic stills or how about
text strings? Can the latter be scanned as well?

~~~
Sthorpe
We send a SMS with a link. You can try it out here:
<http://example.mogotix.com>

~~~
adrianwaj
Ok to send the ticket outside the US, what countries do you support? the
number to be entered in the form should be "++ [country code] number" right?
If the tickets are not delivered to the phone, does the user get an email
saying so, or even just having the form provide a status report straight away.

~~~
Sthorpe
Actually we only work in the US right now. We were using clickatell but they
are going through a huge audit right now. As soon as clickatell gets their act
together we will support other countries. Shoot us a email and I will let you
know when we have it working again.

------
adrianwaj
This is really interesting, I might be able to use mogotix as an adjunct to
the startup we're building at the moment.

~~~
Sthorpe
Great. We would love to talk, anytime.

